# Commuting on a race bike = what compromises?



## Herzomud (Jan 22, 2007)

A very friendly hello to everyone. This is my first post on road bike review....please be nice. 

I also apologise for the long post but I want to explain my situation so people can understand my title question.

I am a mountain biker since the early nineties who has recently moved to Germany from the UK for work purposes.

I have had to sell my latest bike to help fund my transition period until my house sold back in the UK.

Well my house is sold and now I can treat myself to a new bike. I am hoping to use this bike to commute the 7km each way as it is hardly worth getting the car out of the garage. The bike will also be used for exploring the local village areas to learn my way around the area.

I have fixed my budget at around €1000 - €1200. The logical choice would be a new mountain bike but to be honest I fancy a change. I used to have a flat bar road bike along with my mountain bike as I was nervous of going all the way to a "back breaking" drop bar position. But I ended up selling this as although I loved the extra speed it really felt like a mountain bike with slicks.

Suprisingly the local off road trails are not up to much without travelling to somewhere in a car and my work ride is tarmac country roads all of the way. Because of this I have been entertaining the idea of a cyclocross bike. A Lemond poprad with discs to be exact as it looks like a mountain bikers idea of a road bike and the frame and fork look old school cool (imho).

However the Lemond is proving very difficult to source in Germany and the delivery from the UK takes an extra €150 from my budget which means I can't spend on the decent lights I need. (No country lane lighting around here).

And now to my actual question.....In a local bike shop I have found a perfect fitting 2006 Giant Alliance 2. This bike looks fast standing still with brushed aluminium and naked carbon frame. The bike felt very good on the little test ride I took it, and the price is good for my budget @ €1049. Based on the looks and feel I nearly bought the bike instantly. I do however have reservations reference the narrow tyres and lack of clearance for mud guards. 

Can people who commute on true race bikes, (and by this I mean frame clearance, no braze ons etc), tell me what compromises they have had to make, and is it worth it for the weekend blasts?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You already know what the problems are.*



Herzomud said:


> ...... I do however have reservations reference the narrow tyres and lack of clearance for mud guards.......


No problem on good surfaces and in good weather but to be a true commuter you are going to be out there in bad weather and likely on some less than ideal surfaces.

I suggest you try to find a less expensive bike without bling suff like disc brakes and fancy looking paint. Face it, you are only talking about 14km a day-no need to get all high tech for that. Spend the money you save not buying the wrong bike on things such as mudguards, packs and all weather clothing (not to mention good locks).

Save the race bikes for going fast under ideal conditions.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

With good light in good weather on good roads they are great. When it's dark and rainy and your commute takes you through a lot of glass and crap they suck.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a few things come to mind:
no rack mounts so you're "stuck" with using a messenger bag or backpack
no fenders so you'll get wet if you go out in the rain
no tire clearance so you can't use fatties
and it's a new bike, so you'll be worried about it being ripped off or crashed

I imagine you can find a crosser for <€1000 - €1200. You could also consider a 29er mtb if you want flat bars.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

German ebay is a very nice place to shop for old roadbikes. As a commuter nothing beats an old steelbike from the nineties IMO. Put on a seatpostclamped rear mtb-fender and you are ready to go. For 3-500 euros you can get some really nice Italian roadbikes.

http://cgi.ebay.de/PINARELLO-Stelvi...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-COLNAGO-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Daccordi-SLX-RH-...oryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm really comfortable with a bag and on my "racing" bike, so getting to work faster is the only significant drawback I can think of.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

My recommendation, especially since you are in Germany, is to buy a beater mtn bike if you want to commute all year. My race bike is a fairweather bike- no fenders, no lights, nothing. My commuter runs studded tires in the winter- and I ride it in all sorts of conditions. In Germany you should be able to commute all year (with studded tires in the winter). Do you really want to have an expensive bike locked up all the time?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is a problem, isn't it?*



Pablo said:


> I'.....getting to work faster is the only significant drawback I can think of.


I suppose you could just extend your commute to eat up the extra time but knowing how it works likely all you would do is leave the house a little later.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Heaps of good responses so far. I have an old mtb with studded tyres on it too, a very, very good lighting system, and bomber rainwear. That's pretty much what riding all years implies. Listen to MB - no need to spend a heap to get something worthy to ride to and from work. And get a good lock. Any chance you have somewhere to store your bicycle indoors at work, like a closet or empty office?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but I had a similar question, so didn't want to start a new thread... Any help/info would be greatly appreciated.

Hubby and I are looking at buying carbon Specialized Roubaix's sometime in the next few months. I want to get bikes to commute to work (9-10 miles round trip), but we also want bikes we can take into the mountains for longer rides, and probably eventually do centuries. I don't imagine that getting a Trek Portland, or even the Sirrus would be the best bikes for riding centuries, or getting into road biking. 

We're big into mountain biking, and have expensive bikes already. I considered just getting low end aluminum bikes, but I know that if we get into it we'll just wish we had spent the money right off and gotten nicer bikes with better components. 

We do have a bike room at work (in addition to locker room, etc) so I'm not worried about locking the bike up once I get here. Also, we're in So Cal, so bad weather isn't a big worry.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

allison said:


> Sorry for the thread hi-jack, but I had a similar question, so didn't want to start a new thread... Any help/info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Hubby and I are looking at buying carbon Specialized Roubaix's sometime in the next few months. I want to get bikes to commute to work (9-10 miles round trip), but we also want bikes we can take into the mountains for longer rides, and probably eventually do centuries. I don't imagine that getting a Trek Portland, or even the Sirrus would be the best bikes for riding centuries, or getting into road biking.
> 
> ...



Before I bought my Gunnar, I really wanted an Independent Fabrications Club Racer. It is a steel frame and fork with road geometry but with a slightly longer wheelbase to handle fenders or larger tires. You could mix it up on a club ride or do centuries on a bike like that. Alas, no IF dealers in Hawaii. I really like my Gunnar though. Since you have nice MTBs, you probably won't be happy on a low end bike. Other options are Soma, Surly, Teesdale, Salsa, etc.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*don't underestimate touring bikes.*



allison said:


> I want to get bikes to commute to work (9-10 miles round trip), but we also want bikes we can take into the mountains for longer rides, and probably eventually do centuries. I don't imagine that getting a Trek Portland, or even the Sirrus would be the best bikes for riding centuries, or getting into road biking.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not familiar with the specific models you mention, but, without racks and panniers, touring bikes aren't all that different from the bikes many riders use for brevets and other endurance rides. Eyelets and clearance for larger tires don't hurt a bike's performance very much. Longer chain stays and a low bottom bracket make a bike very comfortable on long rides. I have a touring bike and with light wheels and 25c tires find it a perfect long distance ride. When I want to tour, I mount the 32c's and put the rack back on. You could do the same for commuting.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*6+ years commuting 50 kms r-t year-round on a race bike ...*

... and no regrets!

My commute is my main training -- it can go anywhere from 24 kms to 50km one way depending on how much extra I add on and the prevailing light conditions. I usually ride in everything but absolute pissing rain (which is less common than many might think in Paris). I have a swantail rear fender from Zefal which attaches to the seatpost and the matching front "fender" (really a shield) that attaches on the DT. I carry all I need in a med. size Timbuk messenger bag and keep my suits and shirts at work wher I have them dry-cleaned as needed. 

I would not ever go back to a mtn. bike for commuting (I used one whe I lived in the States) b/c I love the feel and speed of a roadbike (my commute is 95% asphalt and 5% cobbles) and cycling in urban traffic has helped my cyclo-cross skills tremendously!!

I'd say go w/ a used but light road bike. Mine is a Alu. Carrera Hercules -- it is the bike I spend the most time on and the one I look forward to riding the most (because I get to ride it 5 days a week, 2wice a day!)

A+

Philippe


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

Definitely a lot of options to weigh no matter what the decision.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Spinfinity said:


> allison said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get bikes to commute to work (9-10 miles round trip), but we also want bikes we can take into the mountains for longer rides, and probably eventually do centuries. I don't imagine that getting a Trek Portland, or even the Sirrus would be the best bikes for riding centuries, or getting into road biking.
> ...


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Adding my 2 cents...THE biggest bummer about dealing with intense traffic on a road bike are the drop bars. You can't freakin' SEE what's behind you very easily (a rear mirror helps, but you're still having to struggle), and I think being hunched down low makes it a LOT harder for motorists to see YOU...especially ones who aren't very cyclist aware (those are the ones who will kill you). My new ride's got upright, Albatross bars. It is a revelation how much easier it is to be aware of what's going on in all lanes of traffic around me. Plus, I'm sitting up tall and proud...with my neon yellow windbreaker, it's impossible to _not_ be seen. You will not _believe_ how much more you relax, riding thusly. Let's face it, competing with a buncha cars in their turf is already nerve wracking enough....why add a less than optimal riding position, one that can literally not allow you enough heads up, into the mix?


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

Doggity said:


> You will not _believe_ how much more you relax, riding thusly. Let's face it, competing with a buncha cars in their turf is already nerve wracking enough....why add a less than optimal riding position, one that can literally not allow you enough heads up, into the mix?


I'll give you the relaxed part (for you), but won't concede your other points.

I have no problems seeing, and am more comfortable on drop bars. That said, my commute is at at least 80% effort. I like feeling my legs hurt. The faster I'm going, the safer I feel. Closing speeds between myself and cars decrease and everyone has more time to react. 

Everyone wants something different out of their ride - just offering a different perspective.

To the original poster, not having the option of running wider tires is a compromise. More difficulty in mounting fenders or racks is a compromise. That's about it. If you're happy with a backpack on 23c tires and a water stripe up your back, then it's not a compromise at all.

When I first started riding I liked wider tires. I also liked my flatbar bikes. Since that time, my lane position has changed drastically, my flatbar bikes are either gone or for sale, and my tire choice has gotten narrower - mainly because I've got less debris to deal with riding out in the lane further.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I spent a couple years commuting on race-type bikes. What I found was, you get wetter, dirtier and you spend a little more time cleaning your bike. But, other than that, it's not too bad. You end up needing a messenger bag and you can't use panniers, but, then again, Panniers mean you can carry more stuff, which generally means you WILL carry more stuff, which is not always a good thing. 

When it got wet and sloppy/slippery, I'd just switch to my mountain bike. No big deal. 

For a 14k round trip commute, you'd be fine on an old-school time-trial funny bike.


----------

